# New jig for cutting corners



## Riksss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mr brother inlaw and I came up with a jig to cut the corners off blanks. It,s made of plywood and delrin. It,s adjustable for the diffeferent size blanks. It works good and cuts down on the amount of time it takes to turn a blank.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 26, 2013)

And the jig and router(or other tool) have all of the fun while you loose lathe time.:biggrin::wink:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dan Hintz (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there anything locking the blank into place?  Looks a bit dicey, but I could be wrong...


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Mar 26, 2013)

I will easilly add that.And a long v block.  Thanks for sharing this jig.  I like it a lot better than mine.


----------



## Captaincrash (Mar 26, 2013)

Dan Hintz said:


> Is there anything locking the blank into place?  Looks a bit dicey, but I could be wrong...



I'm not sure if you have used a bandsaw before but you don't need to clamp a piece down, you only need to have something in place to keep the piece from rotating (the v-block) and a stop to push the blank into the blade (plate at the back of the rear v-block). It's as secure as any workpiece fed into a bandsaw, I'm the brother in law and have used this very jig with no worries or incident.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks good I reckon. So far I've not had any issues quickly knocking the corners off on the lathe. Even the acrylics aren't too bad once you get the hang of it. But there is definitely someting to be said for coming up with a new way to do something and creating a tool yourself. :good:


----------



## markspens (Mar 26, 2013)

Belt sander knocks off the corners for me but not a bad idea.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Mar 27, 2013)

Captaincrash said:


> I'm not sure if you have used a bandsaw before but you don't need to clamp a piece down, you only need to have something in place to keep the piece from rotating (the v-block) and a stop to push the blank into the blade (plate at the back of the rear v-block). It's as secure as any workpiece fed into a bandsaw, I'm the brother in law and have used this very jig with no worries or incident.


Yes, I have a 3HP, 18" Jet... but it's difficult to tell the complete construction from the photos.  From the look of it, the blank hangs off the end of the V-block set, which means a fulcrum being pulled down at one end by a cutting blade.  What's preventing the blank from tipping right into the blade?


----------



## Captaincrash (Mar 27, 2013)

Dan Hintz said:


> Captaincrash said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if you have used a bandsaw before but you don't need to clamp a piece down, you only need to have something in place to keep the piece from rotating (the v-block) and a stop to push the blank into the blade (plate at the back of the rear v-block). It's as secure as any workpiece fed into a bandsaw, I'm the brother in law and have used this very jig with no worries or incident.
> ...



The block of delrin at the end that goes into the blade first supports it and when you get to the last side there is a piece that slides on to support the missing corner.  It's not my first time with a bandsaw either, full fledged machinist for 25 years with two years in jig and fixture design. And yes I still have eight full length functioning fingers as well as two rather spectacular thumbs!  I understand your concern with support and I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 28, 2013)

Riksss said:


> Mr brother inlaw and I came up with a jig to cut the corners off blanks. It,s made of plywood and delrin. It,s adjustable for the diffeferent size blanks. It works good and cuts down on the amount of time it takes to turn a blank.


 
Are you serious? By the time you cut the corners off you could have the blank already turned. 

No matter what method you use to trim off the corners, it all seems like a waste of time to me. Use your lathe...that's what it's for!:biggrin:


----------



## Captaincrash (Mar 28, 2013)

rherrell said:


> Riksss said:
> 
> 
> > Mr brother inlaw and I came up with a jig to cut the corners off blanks. It,s made of plywood and delrin. It,s adjustable for the diffeferent size blanks. It works good and cuts down on the amount of time it takes to turn a blank.
> ...



Yes I seriously made a jig for cutting the corners off blanks, I'm glad you think my effort is a waste of time!  If you can turn a blank round in the time it takes me to cut the corners off, I would like to see it!  I'll be sure not to share any future segmenting and glueing jigs as I'm sure they will all be wastes of time!  I see in your photos you have a jig for cutting the blanks to length, by your reasoning wouldnt you be better off using a tape measure? After all, thats what they are for! Have a nice day!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 28, 2013)

Different strokes for different folks guys. It's all opinions. Do what works for you. I know I do!


----------



## RMayoIII (Mar 28, 2013)

:smile-big:I have a jig for making jigs....
Seriously though, I thought it was a neat tool. I have something similar for my table saw for using a 10" sanding disk.


----------



## tjseagrove (Mar 28, 2013)

Captaincrash said:


> rherrell said:
> 
> 
> > Riksss said:
> ...



I like it and I DON'T think it was a waste of time...and...look forward to any other ideas he has.

I do think he was being a bit tongue in cheek with the comment though, that is what the :biggrin: was for....

Best to you.

Tom


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey nice job on that jig. It wouldn't be for me but it shows some real ingenuity. I like the use of the slide too. I do turn all of my blanks round on the lathe but that doesn't mean everyone does. I use the same type of slide for all of my cutting on the band saw. The slide really makes much more accurate cuts too. I use a slide for all of the segmenting that I do and it makes it much easier. Keep on innovating and coming up with great ideas you never know where they may lead you.


----------

